# BatteriedeIpad se décharge rapidement



## andarellu (3 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,
depuis quelques jours la batterie de mon nouvel ipad se  décharge rapidement; en veille avec une smart cover, elle passe de 100% à  8h, à 84% à 17h, sans utilisation.
cela est nouveau. Apparemment aucun programme ne tourne en fond.
Des idées de solution?
Merci


----------



## PDD (7 Juillet 2012)

andarellu a dit:


> Bonjour,
> depuis quelques jours la batterie de mon nouvel ipad se  décharge rapidement; en veille avec une smart cover, elle passe de 100% à  8h, à 84% à 17h, sans utilisation.
> cela est nouveau. Apparemment aucun programme ne tourne en fond.
> Des idées de solution?
> Merci


Je viens de vérifier avec le mien, aucune décharge apparente de 8h à 17h ce jour, 100% ...
En utilisation "douce", mail, web, un peu de film, après 7h30 d'utilisation sur 4 jours j'ai eu l'indication 10% restant.


----------



## Léotipi (9 Juillet 2012)

andarellu a dit:


> Bonjour,
> depuis quelques jours la batterie de mon nouvel ipad se  décharge rapidement; en veille avec une smart cover, elle passe de 100% à  8h, à 84% à 17h, sans utilisation.
> cela est nouveau. Apparemment aucun programme ne tourne en fond.
> Des idées de solution?
> Merci


Recharge le et demain matin laisse le à 8h chargé à 100% sans lui mettre sa smart cover. De cette manière tu sauras si c'est elle qui le décharge.


----------



## Larme (9 Juillet 2012)

L'iPad est posé sur une table ?
Car si il est dans un sac, la SmartCover pourrait un peu glisser et déclencher le réveil de l'iPad...


----------



## PDD (9 Juillet 2012)

Larme a dit:


> L'iPad est posé sur une table ?
> Car si il est dans un sac, la SmartCover pourrait un peu glisser et déclencher le réveil de l'iPad...


Je confirme que 48 heures plus tard mon IPAD était toujours à 100% (j'ai utilisé mon MBP...)


----------

